# Any suggestions for a 700c x 28 tire for commuting and dirt road?



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

I am working on completing my 26 inch to 700c conversion and am looking for a really good roller for pavement that I can also take out on dirt roads just a little. I really think that 32 and 35c tires are overkill for what i need and that a 28c would work, and roll well for their usual use, on the pavement. 

Was looking at Vittoria Randonneurs
Clement Strada LLG
Maybe something with a little more tred, but with a good smooth rolling center section?


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

I am perhaps thinking about a Vittoria Randonneur 32 in the rear, and a 28 in the front. Just playing with the ideas here. Was thinking after reading that it might not hurt to have a little more tire in back to support my commuter rack weight.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I have tried Panaracer TG and without the Kevlar belt, but I replaced the TG's with Soma's New Xpress (also made by Panaracer). They use a Hyper Tex casing instead of a Kevlar belt. The result is that the 28 mm rides softer than the 32 mm Panaracer TG and is lighter, and puncture resistant to boot. I have ridden them very short distances on packed dirt paths and noticed nothing. Which is how it should be I think. The odd ride across a gravel lot was not a lot (sorry) of fun, but due to the skinniness not the tire. The TG's were a bit less squirmy leaning into corners. But i like the tradeoff with the New Xpress better all round. I haven't any experience of the Vittoria, though I have heard that they are a very decent tire.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

Kenda Kwick Tendrils look pretty good too.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

+1 on the Vittoria Randonneur...but the Cross model. Used that for a long time with good results on a couple of bikes. I think that model is discontinued, but there should be good stock out there. You may also want to look at the Schwalbe Marathon series. I have not used the 700 c models but I have run a Marathon Plus Tour HS 404 in 26" on our tandem for a bit. Very durable tire.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

That new 32c clements xplor USH is really nice. I ride the 35c versions and theyre a great versatile tire. 28c wise? i ride my pana tservs on everything.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

sunvalleylaw said:


> I am working on completing my 26 inch to 700c conversion and am looking for a really good roller for pavement that I can also take out on dirt roads just a little. I really think that 32 and 35c tires are overkill for what i need and that a 28c would work, and roll well for their usual use, on the pavement.
> 
> Was looking at Vittoria Randonneurs
> Clement Strada LLG
> Maybe something with a little more tred, but with a good smooth rolling center section?


Panaracer Gravel King 28













More of a texture than tread, but they have been great on pavement, and dang good on dirt.

Ride is smooth and comfy even at 90-100psi.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

shiggy said:


> Panaracer Gravel King 28
> View attachment 894882
> View attachment 894883
> 
> ...


That looks like a nice tire and just what I am looking for. I really like the idea of the Clement X'plor USH but don't want to go as large as 35c.

Having trouble finding a place to buy that panaracer gravelking though. Any ideas and generally the price?


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

jrm said:


> That new 32c clements xplor USH is really nice. I ride the 35c versions and theyre a great versatile tire. 28c wise? i ride my pana tservs on everything.


Oh, they make a 32c now? I had not seen that.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

sunvalleylaw said:


> That looks like a nice tire and just what I am looking for. I really like the idea of the Clement X'plor USH but don't want to go as large as 35c.
> 
> Having trouble finding a place to buy that panaracer gravelking though. Any ideas and generally the price?


http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp...ing+Tire&vendorCode=PANARACE&major=1&minor=27

On sale for $29


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Shiggy, what carbon disc rim is that? Specs?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

The Panaracer Gravelking tires are some of my favorites. Very capable on hard-pack dirt if you drop the PSI a bit. You can read my review here.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Zachariah said:


> Shiggy, what carbon disc rim is that? Specs?


Velocity Aileron aluminum

Read about them here: http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/my-velocity-aileron-rims-have-arrived-906385.html


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> The Panaracer Gravelking tires are some of my favorites. Very capable on hard-pack dirt if you drop the PSI a bit. You can read my review here.


Nice review. Did you also happen to ride at some point the Clement X'plot USH? I am interested in any sort of comparison. I realize the Clement only comes in 35c currently and will come and 32 so I am not sure it's directly comparable. I may consider running a mix once I start running this bike in this configuration more and figure out what I really like.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

sunvalleylaw said:


> Nice review. Did you also happen to ride at some point the Clement X'plot USH? I am interested in any sort of comparison. I realize the Clement only comes in 35c currently and will come and 32 so I am not sure it's directly comparable. I may consider running a mix once I start running this bike in this configuration more and figure out what I really like.


Yes, I've ridden the USH, too. The Clement is a good tire when you need more tread, but it's nowhere near as smooth/fast on pavement compared to the Panaracer. If you're looking for a narrow(ish), treaded tire, you may want to check out Clement's 32mm MSO.

If clearance is limited, I'll usually forgo more tread for more (casing) volume.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

sunvalleylaw said:


> Nice review. Did you also happen to ride at some point the Clement X'plot USH? I am interested in any sort of comparison. I realize the Clement only comes in 35c currently and will come and 32 so I am not sure it's directly comparable. I may consider running a mix once I start running this bike in this configuration more and figure out what I really like.


I am using the Gravel Kings because I want pavement performance and a tire that can hold up to the dirt/gravel sections.

Riding everything from club time trials to Forest roads. The GK tread rubber and casing is surprising grippy on dirt/gravel/sand. You still need to understand it is basically a slick.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

shiggy said:


> I am using the Gravel Kings because I want pavement performance and a tire that can hold up to the dirt/gravel sections.
> 
> Riding everything from club time trials to Forest roads. The GK tread rubber and casing is surprising grippy on dirt/gravel/sand. You still need to understand it is basically a slick.


Well ok, then it will probably work for what I want 90-95% of the time and would be the better choice. I will run this old bike for some citizen's cross once in a great while, and maybe go on some LBS club cross rides which are mostly dirt road (think western mining road for steep stuff, and regular intermountain forest service road for the rest) with a little bit of trail here and there. But the vast majority of the time, I will be commuting 12 or so miles each way on a paved MUP with frost heaves but good overall surface. so that said, the GK sounds like a good choice.

Now to decide about sizes. On my 29'er MTB, I generally run a 2.4 Ardent up front and 2.1 Ignitor in the rear, so larger up front. I like how that feels. So my instinct is to put a 32 up front and a 28 in the rear. But most of the commuters here seem to go with a little larger in the rear to support rack weight. I may have to just play with it and see what works best. meanwhile, I can get some 28c's that I will end up using over time in any case, while I wait for 32c's to come out.

I also just noticed Gravelbike's reply regarding the USO also. So, I will complete this conversion, confirm what will fit (not thinking I will have trouble at least up to 32c) and go from there.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

shiggy said:


> Panaracer GravelKing Tire - Excel Sports
> 
> On sale for $29


unfortunately the 28s are out of stock. Back in stock on June 10 is estimated. I hope the sale lasts.


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

sunvalleylaw said:


> unfortunately the 28s are out of stock. Back in stock on June 10 is estimated. I hope the sale lasts.


Still out of stock. May consider a panaracer Pasela in a 32. For the Pasela users out there, is it worth it to get the more expensive one, or do the cheaper ones work fine?


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Long Term are you all still loving your Gravel Kings? Thinking I am going to pick up a set of 28s for the road bike to use in a couple Roubaix style events that have some nice rocky fire road climbs. Will go on a Giant Defy, other options are cross bike tires on the CX bike or some old Schwalbe Durano's I have lying around.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm on my second year with these guys continental tour rides, 700x28. Might have more tread than you'd like though.

http://www.amazon.com/Continental-Tour-Ride-Urban-Bicycle/dp/B0013DZGVG


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

HEMIjer said:


> Long Term are you all still loving your Gravel Kings? Thinking I am going to pick up a set of 28s for the road bike to use in a couple Roubaix style events that have some nice rocky fire road climbs. Will go on a Giant Defy, other options are cross bike tires on the CX bike or some old Schwalbe Durano's I have lying around.


Honestly, I ended up getting a pair of Clement USH, and have been enjoying them. I thought I might want a second set of commuting tires, but have not seen the need.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

KentheKona said:


> I'm on my second year with these guys continental tour rides, 700x28. Might have more tread than you'd like though.
> 
> Amazon.com : Continental Tour Ride Urban Bicycle Tire : Bike Tires : Sports & Outdoors


These are dynamite tires, but they are heavy compared to others (think Marathon heavy). The casing is not particularly lively, and they have quite a low PSI for the size, if you're one of the 'pump until max' crowd.

As far as Conti goes, I preferred the Ultra Gatorskins (or whatever they're calling them now) to the Tour Rides, given the same size/terrain usage. I didn't find that the smaller Tour Ride held up any better than a slick off road, so I went with the Gatorskins instead...the only time I really felt they were sketchy was going downhill on a dirt road that was residential--damp, well packed dirt, but there wasn't much chance to control speed in an emergency. Sand/loose soil is enough to do you in on a turn, as others have noted about slicks. I would use 4 Seasons if I was going to race on something, more supple, grippier.

The large Tour Rides (40+) are a completely different story, and are a real good compromise between knobby and slick. Still wouldn't try to carve a turn off road with them, but I've taken them onto the local singletrack successfully.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Ive ran the 28c panaracer tservs on my defy 1. Clearance is OK and i was able to run um towards the top of the psi spectrum without a hitch. Ive since settled on the 25c version of the same tire for all uses.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Haven't tied the 28's, but the 32 Tservs are nice for paved roads, potholes, and (not real muddy) dirt roads.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Inexpensive = Kenda Small Block 8

Pricey = Clement LAS


----------

